# Uh oh....



## AnalogKid (Sep 28, 2013)

Mr. Birch looks angry.....


----------



## JOHN BOY (Sep 28, 2013)

You'd be angry to if someone cut on you ..would'nt ya !   Funny how we can see pic's in different hings.  Someone posted a pic last year of a cut piece of maple looked like bigfoot's face in a round


----------



## 0gopogo (Sep 29, 2013)

That's hilarious!!


----------



## Beer Belly (Sep 29, 2013)

can you cut that into a cookie, and make a Halloween decoration out of it ??


----------



## Redlegs (Sep 29, 2013)

that's too funny!


----------



## fespo (Sep 29, 2013)

Put that on E-bay, someone will buy it.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Sep 29, 2013)

Of course he's angry, you cut off the rest of his body!

On a side note, "GO BRONCOS"-been a fan since 1973


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 29, 2013)

Yep, cut that into a cookie and save for posterity. 
Thanks for the Sunday morning chuckle.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 29, 2013)

At least he doesn't appear to have any teeth.


----------



## AnalogKid (Sep 29, 2013)

PA. Woodsman said:


> Of course he's angry, you cut off the rest of his body!
> 
> On a side note, "GO BRONCOS"-been a fan since 1973



I am going to the game today.  I live in CT, been a Broncos fan since '83, virtually all my life.  My wife was born in Philly and lived there her entire life until she met me and moved to CT.  She is a rabid Eagles fan!   

This will be the 3rd time we have seen them play  each other.  It is going to be a beautiful day here in Denver.  Can't wait


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2013)

"Son of a birch, ya cut me off at the knees."


----------



## Paulywalnut (Sep 29, 2013)

PA. Woodsman said:


> Of course he's angry, you cut off the rest of his body!
> 
> On a side note, "GO BRONCOS"-been a fan since 1973


Who?  Go Eagles.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Sep 29, 2013)

That would make a neat wall hanging over the stove Analog. A safe distance though.


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2013)

There might be a very interesting bowl in that wood.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Oct 4, 2013)

AnalogKid said:


> I am going to the game today.  I live in CT, been a Broncos fan since '83, virtually all my life.  My wife was born in Philly and lived there her entire life until she met me and moved to CT.  She is a rabid Eagles fan!
> 
> This will be the 3rd time we have seen them play  each other.  It is going to be a beautiful day here in Denver.  Can't wait


 


Just saw your post! Must've had a great time out there! Eagles hung with us for a short while, then the dam broke and the water flooded.....


----------



## Cascade Failure (Oct 4, 2013)

PA. Woodsman said:


> Just saw your post! Must've had a great time out there! Eagles hung with us for a short while, then the dam broke and the water flooded.....


Another CT Broncos fan here...


----------



## AnalogKid (Oct 4, 2013)

PA. Woodsman said:


> Just saw your post! Must've had a great time out there! Eagles hung with us for a short while, then the dam broke and the water flooded.....



I was awesome.  My wife was a good sport....there were a ton of Eagles fans there.  The weather was amazing.  I really like Denver.  That was the 3rd Broncos/Eagles game we have been to.  

Considering going to the Pats/Broncos in Foxboro the end of Nov.  

Some pics:


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Oct 5, 2013)

AnalogKid said:


> I was awesome.  My wife was a good sport....there were a ton of Eagles fans there.  The weather was amazing.  I really like Denver.  That was the 3rd Broncos/Eagles game we have been to.
> 
> Considering going to the Pats/Broncos in Foxboro the end of Nov.
> 
> ...


 


THAT'S AWESOME Thanks for sharing that! I've never been out there but my buddy who is another Broncos fan was about 12 years ago or so when the old "erector set" Mile High Stadium was there! That stadium was something else-it would shake when the fans really got going, the view from certain cameras on TV would shake and  it was LOUD! Guess it took awhile for the new stadium to "break-in"; I remember reading on the Broncos website that it wasn't the same, people were more quiet and it wasn't as rowdy as the old one but read that it is getting that way again! I hear it's a beautiful stadium with restaurant(s) in it? Wow....

I remember we played the Eagles in '98 with that great team we had and just pummeled them-Terrell Davis had 159 yards rushing in the FIRST HALF-they took him out...if he'd played the whole game he would've had 300 yards easily. And Bubby Brister was filling in for Elway who was hurt; I remember one of the Philly sportscasters after that game saying "and that was with Bubby Brister at QB-can you imagine what John Elway would've done to us?" LOL

"GO BRONCOS"


----------



## AnalogKid (Oct 5, 2013)

The new Mile High is gorgeous.  I too have heard that it is not quit as raucous but I have never been to the original.  I will say that it's still pretty loud!   

I've been to quite a few of the newer generation stadiums (built within last 10-15yrs.) both MLB and NFL and I have to say, Mile High is at the top of the list.  The setting, the layout....everything is just top notch and very well thought out.


----------



## rdust (Oct 5, 2013)

AnalogKid said:


> I live in CT, been a Broncos fan since '83, virtually all my life.



I've always wondered how one becomes a fan of a team on the other side of the country or a fan of a team that is not in their state.  You obviously have to latch on to someone, I'm curious how it became Denver.  

I'm unfortunately a Lions fan I have no choice.  It would be easy to pick a team to support that has been good throughout history but I just don't see how I can make that work.  I sure wish I could though!


----------



## AnalogKid (Oct 5, 2013)

rdust said:


> I've always wondered how one becomes a fan of a team on the other side of the country or a fan of a team that is not in their state.  You obviously have to latch on to someone, I'm curious how it became Denver.
> 
> I'm unfortunately a Lions fan I have no choice.  It would be easy to pick a team to support that has been good throughout history but I just don't see how I can make that work.  I sure wish I could though!



My earliest memory of watching football was with my grandfather during a Broncos game.  It just so happened to be John Elway's rookie year, and he said to me, something along the lines of, "watch this kid on the Broncos, he's going to be something special."  I don't recall exactly what it was, but he was referencing something about this new hot shot QB on the Broncos.

Well, every Sunday since that day I would eagerly want to watch, or at least find out how this guy my grandad told me about, did that day.  And I've beed hooked since, thru the good and the ugly.  As fate would have it, my older sister married a guy who is an architect.  His firm (Fentress) was awarded the project to design and build the new Mile High Stadium, so they were relocated to Denver about 15 years ago.  Now it's in my family blood, and that's my hook-up for home field tickets.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Oct 5, 2013)

rdust said:


> I've always wondered how one becomes a fan of a team on the other side of the country or a fan of a team that is not in their state.  You obviously have to latch on to someone, I'm curious how it became Denver.
> 
> I'm unfortunately a Lions fan I have no choice.  It would be easy to pick a team to support that has been good throughout history but I just don't see how I can make that work.  I sure wish I could though!


 


I remember watching the AFL on tv in the early 1970's with my grandfather; I was about 12 years-old or so. I first liked the Raiders-they were on a lot, then shifted to the Chiefs, then just something about the Broncos, probably the uniforms turned me on to them. And have been a fan ever since, and have seen them at the top of the mountain, the bottom and everywhere in between!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 5, 2013)

Hilarious. Moving to the Inglenook where more people can get a grin out of Mr. Birch.


----------



## OldLumberKid (Oct 5, 2013)

Spooky, da Birch is a venerable tree,
That's a must cookie ... maybe varnish to keep the color intact. 
better watch around Halloween it doesn't get a life of it's own.


----------



## AnalogKid (Oct 6, 2013)

You guys are making me feel bad for not saving him....haha. 

I need to go check my pile.  I know there are a few birch rounds still down there, but sadly I'm afraid Mr. Birch may not be one of them.  He may have been reincarnated as a 16" split with a future in BTUs.   

To be continued.....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 6, 2013)

rdust said:


> I've always wondered how one becomes a fan of a team on the other side of the country or a fan of a team that is not in their state.  You obviously have to latch on to someone, I'm curious how it became Denver.
> 
> I'm unfortunately a Lions fan I have no choice.  It would be easy to pick a team to support that has been good throughout history but I just don't see how I can make that work.  I sure wish I could though!



I used to be a Lions fan but they lost out many moons ago to the Packers.


----------



## rdust (Oct 6, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I used to be a Lions fan but they lost out many moons ago to the Packers.



Well, you'll be happy to know your team just beat the Lions.(again)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 6, 2013)

rdust said:


> Well, you'll be happy to know your team just beat the Lions.(again)



Anything new?


----------



## AnalogKid (Oct 7, 2013)

AnalogKid said:


> You guys are making me feel bad for not saving him....haha.
> 
> I need to go check my pile.  I know there are a few birch rounds still down there, but sadly I'm afraid Mr. Birch may not be one of them.  He may have been reincarnated as a 16" split with a future in BTUs.
> 
> To be continued.....


Update:  Mr. Birch is still with us, albeit he looks even more angry for being rained on.  

Next time I have my saw out I'll try to grab a slice for a funny keepsake.


----------

